# Auflösung in Mandrake Linux ändern?



## Toasti2000 (8. September 2003)

Hi zusammen,

hab mir interessehalber auch mal linux drauf gespielt, parallel zu meinem win2k.

is ganz schön so weit, nur hab ich das problem das ich meine auflösung irgendwie nich verändern kann, das menü dazu habe ich gefunden, aber wenn ich auf "übernehmen" klicke will er irgendwie dass ich mich neu anmelde oder sowas. das mache ich, aber trotzdem noch die 800x600 auflösung da.

zudem habe ich das problem dass mein monitor unter linux mit zu wenig hertz läuft, auf dauer werd ich davon blind.

wie kann ich das umstellen?

danke für eure hilfe!

greetz, toasti


----------



## JohannesR (8. September 2003)

Du solltest mal in deine XF86Config-4 (bei mir in /etc/X11/) schauen, darin kann man das relativ locker verstellen:


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier  "Default Screen"
    Device      "My_VideoCard"
    Monitor     "My_Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    16
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       1
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       4
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Wie du siehst, beginnt man für die verschiedenen Farbtiefen jeweils eine SubSection, die Zeile "Modes" gibt dabei dann die möglichen Auflösungen an. Diese einträge sind für meinen 19'', bei einem 17'' musst du evt. 1280x1024 löschen. Die Auflösung kannst du dann in X per [strg] + [alt] + [num+] bzw [num-] ändern.
Die Frequenz kannst du dorf auch ändern, so wie hier:


```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier  "My_Monitor"
    HorizSync   30-100
    VertRefresh 50-160
    Option      "DPMS"
EndSection
```

Mit dieser Einstellung läuft meiner mit 85 Hertz vertikal und 91.2kHz horizontal auf 1280x1024.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.


----------



## Toasti2000 (8. September 2003)

das hilft an sich schon, danke mal.

nur ich hab so wenig ahnung in linux, wie gehe ich da vor wenn ich das verstellen möchte?

wie komme ich überhaupt in die config, wo finde ich sie? und wenn ich drin bin wie gehe ich dann vor?

hab echt null ahnung, bin halt so n typischer windows user, möchte aber in zukunft mit linux was machen.


----------



## Naj-Zero (8. September 2003)

> wie komme ich überhaupt in die config, wo finde ich sie?



Die meisten Config-Dateien liegen in /etc
Man kann sie einfach mit einem Texteditor öffnen, bearbeiten und wieder speichern. Oft wird auch direkt darin mit Kommentaren erklärt, was die einzelnen Optionen bewirken. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist hilft oft ein 'man configname' (configname natürlich entsprechend ersetzen) in der Shell (Konsole) weiter.


----------



## JohannesR (8. September 2003)

Wie Naj-Zero schon sagte, es ist wirklich sehr einfach:
Erstmal musst du dich als *s*uper*u*ser einloggen:

```
$ su
#
```
Nun öffnest du deine XF86Config-4 mit dem besten Editor auf der Welt, *Vim* .

```
# vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```
Drücke nun *i* um in den Insert-Modus zu gelangen.

```
blablabla...
blablabla...
blablabla...
-- INSERT --
```

Nun suchen wir mit dem Cursor die entsprechende Zeile und verändern alles gemäß unseren Wünschen. Wenn wir jetzt *[ESC]* drücken und *:x* eingeben speichern wir die Datei. Mit 

```
# exit
```
 ausloggen und den X-Server restarten (z.B. per *[STRG]* + *[ALT]* + *[BACKSPACE]*, 
	
	
	



```
$ startx
```
). Jetzt können wir mit  *[STRG]* + *[ALT]* + *[NUM +]* die Auflösung höher stellen, bzw mit *[NUM -]* niedriger.


----------

